# List of meds and dosages



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Medicines which the fancier may be wise to stock, and the reasons to use them:

Baytril--a good choice for serious infections, mainly intestinal or systemic. This drug comes in tablet form and individual pigeons can be dosed at 5mg per pigeon per day. Flock treat with the liquid Baytril only (the tablets will not go into solution). Use for 5-10 days.

Do not use during reproduction and rapid growth of squabs.

Amoxicillin--a safer alternative drug to Baytril. It can be used during reproduction and racing without side effects. Not as broad spectrum as Baytril but often very effective in treating serious infections. Comes in tablet form (50mg) which can be used once or twice daily on individual cases. Flock treatment best accomplished using 3grams per gallon for 5-10 days.

Tetracycline drug (Terramycin, Aeuromycin, Tetracycline , or Doxycycline)--good for respiratory infections; best when used in combination with Tylan. One usually has no distinct advantage over the other and they share a common spectrum of activity. With the exception of Doxycycline, they are all available over the counter as poultry preparations. Use 4 teaspoonsful per gallon of the regular strength or 2 teaspoonsful per gallon of the concentrate. Doxycyline is dosed at 500-1000mg per gallon. Use these for 7-14 days.

Tylan--use as mentioned above, in combination with a tetracycline for respiratory infections. Tylan powder is dosed at 1-2 teaspoonsful per gallon. Individual dose at 50 mg per pigeon per day.

Delta Albaplex-- this is a veterinary tablet which can be quite useful in treating individual cases of respiratory disease. It contains a tetracycline plus albamycin as well as a small amount of corticosteroid. Use 1/2 tablet twice daily for 3-7 days.

Amprolium-- the standby for coccidiosis..treat at 1tsp/gallon of the 20% powder for 3-5 days.

Baycox (Toltazuril)--a newer more effective coccidiostat, not yet avilable in the USA but seems to be available through various channels. Can be used instead of Amprolium. Dose for 1-2 days at 4cc (100mg) per gallon.

Ronidazole (RIdzol)-- for trichomonas...this is the safest of the three products commonly used but is not approved for use in this country. 1tsp per gallon for 3-5 days.

Emtryl (Dimetridazole)--for trichomonas...not approved for use in this country. Mexican or Canadian Emtryl dosed at 1/4-3/8 tsp per gallon for 3-5 days. Can cause seizures at higher doses.

Flagyl (Metronidazole)--for trichomonas...25-50 mg per pigeon per day for 1-3 days or 1250-2500 mg per gallon for 3-5 days.

Ivomec (Ivermectin)--wormer--500-1000micrograms(ug) per pigeon. Effective against Capallaria (hairworms) and Tetrameres and Dyspharynx (stomach wall worms); less effective against Roundworms.

Pyrantel pamoate--1-3mg per pigeon (75mg per gallon) for 1-2 days for roundworms only.

Tramisol (levamisole) 1-1.5 grams per gallon for one day for roundworms only.

Panacur (fenbendazole) effective against the three major worms but has potential to cause feather damage. Do not use during reproduction or moult. 5mg per pigeon per day for 3 days.

Quinacrine--antimalarial drug..use only in areas where malaria or Haemoproteus is a problem. Use for 4 weeks before flying season then one day weekly during races. Dosse at 200mg per gallon

There are many other choice available and I've kept it to what I consider a minimal, giving choices for some conditions. Not all of these drugs are commonly available. Consult your friendly veterinarian for help in acquiring some of these handy drugs as some are by perscription only.
Dr. David E. Marx D.V.M.

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetusa/drdavidmarx/medicine.cfm


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

That is quite a list. Are you the Dr. Marx D.V.M.?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Lol, no its me Maryann CBL lol I just have books and stuff and when I read or see something that may help when I remember different questions some people ask me in pm's, I look it up and post  

Have any of you seen the Pigeon Drug Formulary? If not, simply google that too, it is a similar list with measurements and equations as well. I also have much the same info in an Avian medicine book I own, but this will all help with some people who are not sure of dosages or what meds to use for what. 

Hope it helps people in a time of need when we are not always available to respond personally. Odd hours, different time zones all over the world.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not to disagree, but not all those doses, or the treatment times are correct. 1 to 3 days for Metronidazole is not usually long enough. That isn't normally long enough for a cure. And the mg for an adult would be 50. The 25 mg would be for a squab, not an adult. This could cause underdosing and lead to trich building a resistance to the drug.
Even the Baytril, you have given the low dose, but the dosage is depending on the weight of the bird, and could be higher.
Not that cut and dry. Dosages usually go by weight of the bird, and that can vary a lot.
Also, Panacur has been found to be toxic to pigeons.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Panacur is not _automatically_ toxic to pigeons, but the dosage needs to be pretty spot on. I raised this it with my nearest avian vet, who gave me Panacur for one of mine - I said we normally use Moxidectin - but she said that either could be toxic if not given in the correct dose for the specific patient, like many other veterinary (or even human) medicines. I take on board what he says about feather damage, though.

*To any reading the thread, I must point out that for the UK, Australia and maybe some other places where we have members, many of the meds are available only by prescription*


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jay John, this is not MY calculations but the vets whos info I simply copy and pasted and yes I agree with what you are saying both, but it is a 'guideline' as to whats what. I have a trich pill as I said is either a one or two day treatment, so the dosage must be stronger and 
Im sure the metronidazole treatment is different duration and strength as my ronadizole, and or my ronivet S. So I would caution anyone to use this as guideline and follow either vets instructions or particular instructions to label on type of meds you have on hand. Lots of meds have a safe overdose level. Some dont. Im particular and go with my vets or package instructions. In a pinch I will use the formularies online as well. Hasnt done me any harm yet.

Jay you realize as well that trich is a normal bug is all pigeons and each pigeon coops will have their own strain and when u introduce any new birds you have to allow them to mix their trich strains, then it is recommended to treat all for trich when new birds are introduced after a few days of slobbing and sharing them in water and feed, to allow each bird to develop a bit of an immunity to the others trich and then treat so no one strain that may be stronger takes hold or causes illness. Now this is what I read in another medical book, not my words, just passing the info on. I do this with my birds if I get any new. Right now the new tipplers are getting the protocol for salmonella and then vaccinated and THEN they will go into loft and not a minute sooner, same with the trich, will be put in the medicated for after a week. 

Jay also, I agree with what you said regarding strength, my books and formulary give a range of treatment dosage eg: between 25-50ml/gram per bird, and they explain depending on degree of illness as well, a not so sick bird, lower dose a very sick bird 50ml. I have been told this by my vet who had treated my caged birds. So as I said a general guideline even short term until you can get to a vet. Common sense has to be used as well


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Hey guys here is one of my trich meds:
Avio Trich
Intructions say
1 pill per pigeon per month as prevention 
and 1 pill for two consecutive days for treatment
Dosage per pill is 100mg of metronidazole

Now I have also RonivetS
Active ingredient is Ronidazole in powder form.
It gives a range of treatment and dosage strength.
Too much to type, so just google that one and see what it says.
They do recommend switching meds so no strains become resistant.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know what many packages have for instructions, but it doesn't usually clear canker in a couple of days. The 50 mg of Metro for 10 days usually works, but not always. 
Spartrix tells you 1 tablet daily for 3 days, but that doesn't work either. So what they claim, and what actually works, are two different things.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

CBL said:


> Jay John, this is not MY calculations but the vets whos info I simply copy and pasted and yes I agree with what you are saying both, but it is a 'guideline' as to whats what. I have a trich pill as I said is either a one or two day treatment, so the dosage must be stronger and
> Im sure the metronidazole treatment is different duration and strength as my ronadizole, and or my ronivet S. So I would caution anyone to use this as guideline and follow either vets instructions or particular instructions to label on type of meds you have on hand. Lots of meds have a safe overdose level. Some dont. Im particular and go with my vets or package instructions. In a pinch I will use the formularies online as well. Hasnt done me any harm yet.
> 
> Jay you realize as well that trich is a normal bug is all pigeons and each pigeon coops will have their own strain and when u introduce any new birds you have to allow them to mix their trich strains, then it is recommended to treat all for trich when new birds are introduced after a few days of slobbing and sharing them in water and feed, to allow each bird to develop a bit of an immunity to the others trich and then treat so no one strain that may be stronger takes hold or causes illness. Now this is what I read in another medical book, not my words, just passing the info on. I do this with my birds if I get any new. Right now the new tipplers are getting the protocol for salmonella and then vaccinated and THEN they will go into loft and not a minute sooner, same with the trich, will be put in the medicated for after a week.
> ...


Maryann, Thanks for the clarification and I can appreciate your want to help people in need with the list, but good luck with them having and using common sense. You might want to add a disclaimer to your posts! lol


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jim lol, do you think I should remove it then? Do you think it will do more harm than good, I dont want to have that happen, I dont mind removing it, what do you think guys??


----------

